# Looking For My First Python...



## Aidan Swanson (Nov 11, 2019)

I got a great deal for a brand new Exo Terra enclosure 90x45x60 for 150 bucks! Now im wanting to get my first python, im quiet interested in Diamond Pythons and Spotted Pythons but i am favouring diamond python, planning on raising a baby any objections? Tips? Things I should know? Good Breeders?


----------



## Dustproof (Nov 14, 2019)

Diamond Pythons are great, but beware they get big and will cost more to Feed, Handle and House. As they grow you need to put them in a bigger enclosure and they grow pretty fast. For a first Python I would recommend to start smaller with a Children or Stimson that grow to 1.2m, they are a lot more docile than Carpet Snakes and very easy to look after. Remember that when you get a Hatchling or yearling, the enclosure you have bought will be too big for them until they get to 3 or 4yo. Snakes like smaller confined area's, if they are Noodles they will like living in a smallish tub. If you put them in large enclosures, they could fret because they are scarred. My two Carpet Pythons take a Large Rat once a week each at about $8 to $10 each depending of where you get them from, they live in converted Wall Units so they have room to climb and hang around (About 1.2m to 1.5m) I have 7 Pythons and I buy food at about $400 for 50 odd Large Rats and 50 odd Weaners roughly every 6 months depending on how hungry they get... lol


----------



## MattPat (Nov 15, 2019)

Aidan Swanson said:


> I got a great deal for a brand new Exo Terra enclosure 90x45x60 for 150 bucks! Now im wanting to get my first python, im quiet interested in Diamond Pythons and Spotted Pythons but i am favouring diamond python, planning on raising a baby any objections? Tips? Things I should know? Good Breeders?



hi Aidan where are you based?


----------



## Benno87 (Nov 15, 2019)

If a diamonds what you want then get one mate. They are known to be a bit more relaxed than other breeds of carpet, this means nothin tho as every python is different. Just make sure you buy from a good breeder and make sure you do heaps of reading up on them as they’re temperature requirements are a bit different to other carpets when they get a bit older.


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Nov 16, 2019)

MattPat said:


> hi Aidan where are you based?


Melbourne, why?


----------



## MattPat (Nov 16, 2019)

Aidan Swanson said:


> Melbourne, why?



Because using an Exo Terra enclosure for a diamond in the wrong climate can be problematic. But Melbourne should be ok so long as it doesn't get too cold in Winter.


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you all so much for all the great info, but I think I might just start with something small and basic like a children's or a spotted python...


----------



## MattPat (Nov 16, 2019)

Aidan Swanson said:


> Thank you all so much for all the great info, but I think I might just start with something small and basic like a children's or a spotted python...



Good idea but your exo terra probably won't be suitable then


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Nov 16, 2019)

MattPat said:


> Good idea but your exo terra probably won't be suitable then


Wait what? why not? Is it too big? What kind of snake would be happy to live in my enclosure for the next 7 years at least then?


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 16, 2019)

itd be fine for an adult stimson/spotted, provided theres no holes for them to get out


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Aidan Swanson said:


> Wait what? why not? Is it too big? What kind of snake would be happy to live in my enclosure for the next 7 years at least then?


as already mentioned snakes grow quickly,so if you buy a juvenile you need a small enclosure and then up the size as it grows ( same with the food).Unless you buy an adult python then it can stay in the same enclosure for the rest of it's life.


----------



## MattPat (Nov 16, 2019)

Personally i think the exo terra won't be able to keep enough heat in. The top is completely mesh.

Diamonds are cool climate pythons (so it would be fine for a diamond). But spotteds etc aren't, and in general need a warmer enclosure


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Nov 17, 2019)

MattPat said:


> Personally i think the exo terra won't be able to keep enough heat in. The top is completely mesh.
> 
> Diamonds are cool climate pythons (so it would be fine for a diamond). But spotteds etc aren't, and in general need a warmer enclosure


Thank you, I NOW think ive made my final decision to get a diamond python baby/yearling at the VHS reptile expo and have made a thread including questions that I would like answered...


----------

